# Huge Panos: where to upload



## SwissBear (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi there!
i'm about to finish my first pano, it's some 400MP and i would like to give it a decent place somewhere on the net.
Experiments say that, in decent quality, it will be too big for flickr (50Mb max upload size).
Is there another place that offers some kind of viewer (flash, HTML5 or similar) and doesnt cost too much?

Thank you for your answers!


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 17, 2012)

www.gigapan.org

its free if you have the unit but not sure if you can upload without buying one


----------



## SwissBear (Oct 17, 2012)

thank you wickidwombat
Yes, they offer upload, and after half an hour of searching their the webpage, i eventually found the uploader.

But the pano unit they sell sounds also quite nice...


----------



## Flash_Gordo (Nov 5, 2012)

There's a new place I just came across, but don't know if they'll take a file that big.

www.hangonmywall.com


----------

